# CPT for nipple removal?



## bruharocks (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, have been trying to find a code for the removal of a nipple of a breast cancer patient. I keep coming up with CPT code 19120, with a diagnosis code of 85.25. However, this code states "Excision of cyst, fibroadenoma, or other benign or malignant tumor, aberrant breast tissue, duct lesion, nipple or areolar lesion (except 19300), open, male or female, 1 or more lesions ". This is an actual nipple removal, not an excision. Can anyone plese help?
Thank you.


----------



## bruharocks (Jun 20, 2013)

*Another option.*

Or would CPT code 19350-52 be more appropriate?


----------



## salCCS (Jun 20, 2013)

excision nipple

85.25 /19301


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 20, 2013)

85.25 is not a dx code it is a procedure code for inpatient facility only use.  It would be hard to recommend a dx code without more info.  I disagree with 19301 I agree with 19120 excision is removal of.


----------



## salCCS (Jun 21, 2013)

bruharocks here is some information for you, 


Margins Define Partial Mastectomy

If the surgeon removes a lesion plus a significant portion of surrounding tissue, you may report a partial mastectomy (19301, Mastectomy, partial [e.g., lumpectomy, tylectomy, quadrantectomy, segmentectomy]).

If the surgeon removes the lesion and only a small portion of surrounding tissue, the excision code (19120, Excision of cyst, fibroadenoma or other benign or malignant tumor, aberrant breast tissue, duct lesion, nipple or areolar lesion [except 19300], open, male or female, one or more lesions) is more appropriate.


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jun 24, 2013)

*Nipple Remoal*

Hi,

I would use CPT code 19301.


----------

